# new to UKM.co.uk



## iain1668 (Apr 30, 2006)

hi all, best to introduce myself first.

im iain from Dundee

im 23

im 100% natural

im a company rep

and i love eating loads of healthy food!!

no upto date pics, the pics are a year old. all taken cold and not pumped. more mass now and more tone too.

will get some new ones done tho.

what are my aims in bodybuilding?

my main aim is to get placed in the bnbf scottish next year.

ideally win my section.

and then compete in the british.

well on my way with a year to go.

why do i build?

at school i was verbally bullied for being "skinny" although i wasnt. i was normal build if not very toned through training martial arts for many years. think this made me very body conscious and now here i am.

blah blah!





uk muscle 2.bmp


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Looking good dude, I'm impressed.

Welcome to the board... enjoy


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

looking good and youve already set your goal which is great now go chase it , nice work keep it up


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

good bod mate how tall are you? how long you been training? What martial arts did you do dude?


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

looking really good mate the others better whatch out eh

nice one


----------



## iain1668 (Apr 30, 2006)

Cap said:


> good bod mate how tall are you? how long you been training? What martial arts did you do dude?


thanks guys. im 6ft 1" been bodybuilding for 3 years now. and martial arts.... i trained with richard pohler in wingtchun for 4 years from 13-17. earned trainee grade 11 of 12. about brown belt standard. wingtchun helped a lot with footwork and balance. i trained in scottish wrestling with mick phillips for 6 months at the age of 17. from the age of 17 to 21 i trained with james clark in 1st strike martial arts. james is american and one solid guy. he was one of the first to fight in a cage. back in the early 90's. i learned a lot of bjj, wrestling and submissions whilst training with james. i have since trained with long ngyen, perhaps one of the most technical fighters on the ground in the uk. he lacks fitness and conditioning to make it in the ring or cage. shame really, is an excellent talent. also train with ivan lee, an up and coming mma fighter and craig robertson an allrounder professional fighter. seminar training includes erik paulson, dan severn, roberto attalla and august wallen. all world class fighters and practitioners in mixed martial arts. ive not wreslted properly for a year. as more concentrating on BB.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Wicked mate, wing chun has always really interested me as a martial art, the nearest guy who teaches it is in wolverhampton though and at the mo I dont drive as yet but as soon as I can ill be onto the lessons defo. Other than footwork and balance what are the most useful things you have learnt from the art?


----------



## sarahwilliams (Mar 15, 2006)

hello and welcome to the madhouse


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

natural bodies look real nice imo, ur looking good dude.


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

megatron said:


> natural bodies look real nice imo, ur looking good dude.


i agree, you got a good look mate ,...keep it up!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Ian,

Welcome, nice to have some natty boys here.

ARe you on Jon Harris's forum as well? All natty all the time!

T


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Love the split bicep and abs myself.

Well, not love as in love you but would love to have them myself, my biceps suck.

Looking good.


----------



## iain1668 (Apr 30, 2006)

thanks all. am really enjoying looking over the forum. seem to be picking things up all the time.

hi cap... apart from balance and footwork, there is self defence but id say in terms of defending from a thug street attack it would be useless. the attacking for of wingtchun is good, but basic. like bruce lee said in the late 60's "the best combination is wrestling and boxing" hoe right is he? 100%!!!! nearly 40 years on, the fighters who dominate the likes of ufc and pride are all wrestlers and semi pro boxers! so cap if i was you, id look into wrestling or boxing or both. if your interested in a clever, systematic, oriental martial art then wingtchun is the one.

hi tatyana, arent you on the uk-muscle.com site? imalso on that as iain1668 but cant seem to get my pics on the avatar so have given up on that site. no not a member on jon harris site, but will check out as soon as possible!

thanks iain


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Yes I am on the other site, that is my somewhat sensible one, and where Kim keeps track of the hunnies!

I think it is getting a makeover. I found it quite easy to get pics up, I quite like the multiple avatar thing they have as well.

This one is quite a bit of FUN, and more info really.

The other is advanced competitive BBer stuff only really.

x

x

x

T


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Boxing is a great sport! Andy Foreman used to train at our boxing club but has turned to teaching ultimate fighting, he's a damn animal and turning out some good little fighters..


----------

